
AMD’s Chuck Moore has passed away - yread
http://semiaccurate.com/2012/05/04/amds-chuck-moore-has-passed-away/#.T6e7_WfWDbg.hackernews
======
wingo
I look forward to seeing articles on Moore's work; I did not have the pleasure
of knowing him.

In the meantime, this headline had me a little confused, thinking of the chip
designer Chuck Moore who was Forth's creator. It doesn't seem that this is the
same Moore. Just FYI :)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I wondered if it was the person who coined Moore's law, he's not that either.

~~~
paulsmith
Intel co-founder Gordon is the Moore of Moore's Law.

~~~
sek
This is probably not the right moment, but kinda funny that AMD has also an
important person called Moore.

~~~
yurisagalov
FWIW, Moore is the 9th[1] most common name in the United States.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moore_(surname)>

------
winestock
For anyone else who is confused, this is _not_ the same Chuck Moore who
invented the Forth programming language. As the title states, this is the
Chuck Moore of AMD.

~~~
chuinard
This is not the person who coined Moore's law either.

~~~
muddylemon
Also, not the guy who played James Bond in the 70s

------
akkartik
This is terrible news. I got to work with Chuck Moore in grad school. I was a
PhD student when he was a senior member of our research group. At the time
he'd already led the design of IBM's Power4, the first multicore processor.

[http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/mercurynews/obituary.aspx?n...](http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/mercurynews/obituary.aspx?n=charles-
moore&pid=157406820&fhid=6744)

------
drallison
Chuck was a friend. He was a brilliant guy. He will be missed. -d

------
DiabloD3
Ask PG: Can we get a HN black bar for him today?

------
diminish
Using my laptop with AMD fusion processor, I wish Chuck Moore to rest in
peace.

------
adavies42
Damn, what is it about pancreatic cancer and tech giants?

~~~
evoxed
Must be something in the silicon. (on a lighter note)

It's sad that it's happening so young, wasn't Mr. Moore just a bit over 50?

~~~
bandy
The tap water in Silicon Valley is generally terrible - a legacy of [a] not
enough water in California and [b] the industrial legacy of turning "The
Valley of the Heart's Delight" into a manufacturing center.

------
benatkin
Can anyone find a Wikipedia article about him? It sure seems he's notable
enough to have one.

------
danbmil99
"OLD FORTH GUY HERE -- DAMN"

PUSH

PRINT

~~~
derleth
Wrong Moore.

